# How many of you never thought you would live this long?



## Everymanalion (Jan 18, 2014)

I am by no means old at all, I am about to be 26 but that is still on the wrong side of my 20's that I never thought I would live to see with all the retarded living and mistakes I have made, who else has gotten to their current age and gone "Holy fuck, just...how?" ha


----------



## GinGin (Jan 18, 2014)

Many times thought when I was 13 I wusnt live to 16, 16 thought I wusnt gonna live to 18 an so on an so forth. I'm 22 now, an don't think I'll live past 36, but at least my internal life expectancy has gotten a lil longer so I can't complain haha


----------



## wizehop (Jan 18, 2014)

Man I'm 34 and every year comes to me as a surprise. I can honestly say not one thing I have gotten in life (other than my travels) came because I made it so. Its all been one chance encounter after another.
I was talking with a few friends about that the other day. Sure you can plan to own this or that one day, maybe for some that's all life is; but really we have fuck all control over the events that take place in our lives. So many factors can come into the picture and change the direction of our lives forever.
Mind you I'm a go with the flow kind of guy, I haven't really had any dreams since child hood to keep working on other than being as free a man as possible, which I am. So that's all I could really ask for at any given point.


----------



## DesertRat (Jan 18, 2014)

I am quite surprised that I have lived as long as I have, and am still in decent shape compared to many of my group from High School. 

I attribute it to not being done with whatever I need to do on this earth yet (what that is I don't know), and my kids are happy I'm still above ground and stubborn as heck. 

Oh, for reference I am mid 40's. Old enough to have started skateboarding back when Banana Boards were the "in thing".


----------



## travelin (Jan 18, 2014)

50 and wondering how I got here!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 18, 2014)

Im gonna be 37 in march & every year i must be reminded of my age. I dont ever celebrate my birthday. I still act like a 13-14 year old in some regards but wise & cautious beyond my years as well. I never thought i would die, regardless what i did to push the boundary. My work life has been used as a whos who of the most dangerous jobs around to keep me mentaly interested & on my toes. Just 2 days ago a coworker got killed in machinery. I just hope that when i die its while working so my kids can recieve a large insurance payment. 50 still feels like its far away & not guarenteed.


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 18, 2014)

Shit.. as far as im concerned I'm livin in the extra years. I've been in numerous situations where i shouldn't have made it. 

I don't know. When i was really young I had this thing where i thought I would be dead on Nov 21 2009... I woke up that day at like 3-4 am not bein able to breath, havin heart papilations and shit... it was weird.. but yeah, that's when i thought I'd be dead by... 

And every time i run into people that used to know me when I was a kid and a lil more of a mess/just people that haven't seen me in a couple years they all give me that same "shit, you're still alive?" Thing lol

I'm 22 and i figure i still got a few years in me... id like to live to be old, but I dont think itll happen, i like doing stupid things too much.

All my friends that do see me consistently tell me imma outlive all of them though, just becsuse "people like me live forever" and stupid shit like that


----------



## slimJack (Jan 19, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> Shit.. as far as im concerned I'm livin in the extra years. I've been in numerous situations where i shouldn't have made it.
> 
> I don't know. When i was really young I had this thing where i thought I would be dead on Nov 21 2009... I woke up that day at like 3-4 am not bein able to breath, havin heart papilations and shit... it was weird.. but yeah, that's when i thought I'd be dead by...
> 
> ...


im interrsted in why u thought u would die on thst patticular daye?.. i dont find it weird at all.. did it have anything to do with numbers.. like alotta shit in my life comes back to the number 26, sons bday, his moms bday, mi.e and my dads bday combined, etc. and i just turned 26 this month and feel like some life changing shits gonna happen.. either death or prosperity


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 20, 2014)

slimJack said:


> im interrsted in why u thought u would die on thst patticular daye?.. i dont find it weird at all.. did it have anything to do with numbers.. like alotta shit in my life comes back to the number 26, sons bday, his moms bday, mi.e and my dads bday combined, etc. and i just turned 26 this month and feel like some life changing shits gonna happen.. either death or prosperity


 

I have no clue. I cant exactly remember why... I think it might have been a dream or something that I had... and I had that fucked up waking up thing happen

not positive though, I just feel like it was a dream, I tend to have dreams of shit happening before it does... like I had a dream that a voodoo priestess came to me and told me I wasn't good enough for my girlfriend, the next day we broke up lol


----------



## slimJack (Jan 20, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> Shit.. as far as im concerned I'm livin in the extra years. I've been in numerous situations where i shouldn't have made it.
> 
> I don't know. When i was really young I had this thing where i thought I would be dead on Nov 21 2009... I woke up that day at like 3-4 am not bein able to breath, havin heart papilations and shit... it was weird.. but yeah, that's when i thought I'd be dead by...
> 
> ...





sketchytravis said:


> I have no clue. I cant exactly remember why... I think it might have been a dream or something that I had... and I had that fucked up waking up thing happen
> 
> not positive though, I just feel like it was a dream, I tend to have dreams of shit happening before it does... like I had a dream that a voodoo priestess came to me and told me I wasn't good enough for my girlfriend, the next day we broke up lol


damn thats interesting, to say the least man.. im very much into the idea that we all posess supernatural abilities,or a 6th sense(to sound less of a nutjob) lol are u left-handed by any chance?. ive researched and found that lefthanders are more capable of psychic ability than rightys


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 21, 2014)

slimJack said:


> damn thats interesting, to say the least man.. im very much into the idea that we all posess supernatural abilities,or a 6th sense(to sound less of a nutjob) lol are u left-handed by any chance?. ive researched and found that lefthanders are more capable of psychic ability than rightys


 
nah, I also had some dreams tellin me when my ladie was gunna leave me and such... they all happened around when they did in the dream


----------



## tintinhurray (Jan 3, 2016)

No idea how I ended up accidently posting here with "1."...


----------



## creature (Jan 3, 2016)

i survived the jurasic meteor strike..
i was right at Ground Zero, too..

saw all my other dinosaur friends getting blasted & fried & i kept asking "why not me??"
i musta been blown about 3000 miles, watching shit smoke & swirl & burn & fall & tumble..

hell.. i was hardly fucking hatched, when that happened...

& as i was arcing through the air, wondering about how the world was damn near destroyed, & how the fucking *rats* were goin' 't take over, figured i was a gonner, too..
trees & fish up over the clouds & bones... lots & lots & lots of damn bones..

& then when i landed??

all this crap started landing next to me, whacking me on the head & burning all my dinosaur hair up..

some of the stuff hittin' 'th ground was *eggs*..
mosta 'em broke..
but some?
they had really tough shells & just bounced & wobbled & kinda got sorta all deformed.. some even had cracks in 'em..
& since i saw this with my own two dinosaur fucking eyes?

lemme tell you... i *know* where you guys came from..

now.. i survived the Big Ass Meteorite, which is pretty fuckin' strange to begin with..

but then??

i survived the fucking Almost Atomic War (which i dunno if it's over yet or not..)

but *you* fuckers?

yer gonna have to survive donald trump..
& that's *really* fuckin' scary..


----------



## Odin (Jan 4, 2016)

I think this all the time... I'll be surprised if I make it another ten or twenty years. Who knows maybe I wake up one day fifty years from now and ask how?


----------



## uniparemassilmas (Jan 6, 2016)

@creature -thanks for the laugh!! Do you mind if I quote you outside from this forum? (telling that it's not written by me.) 

But otherwise, yes I have been thinking about it: have been in situations what could end up with death, and have been in depression where I wished everything will end already, but knowing that I will hurt my mom, if actually doing something kept me alive. Now: I am feeling little depressed again, but I still have small hope that everything goes better: and I am ready to do something about it too. 

ps. Kimya Dawson has song where is a phrase "I never bealived I make it to 25, now I'm 37 and I'm glad I am alive"


----------



## creature (Jan 6, 2016)

o shit.. quote, embellish, take credit, re-corrupt.. whatever yer heart thinks helps to bring along the *next* great extinction..

so long as the concrete & glass go with it...


----------

